# Add ons. Help! audio vision, sat nav etc



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Picking up our new Chausson Allegro 83 in April.
Don't know what to do about the addons for in car entertainment and the costing. Also wether we can get these items cheaper (and fitted ) elsewhere.

Ok here we go. Please give honest opinions of what to go for:-

1. 15" flat screen tv ( which fits a bracket that slides in sideways) with motorized satellite antenna. cOST £1400?!!!!!!!!! Dealer says he is looking at flat screen they have in stock and installing the locker status arial for a lot lot less! 

Is it possible to buy flat screen 15" tv with bracket specific for motorhomes and not one on a stand???

2. Audio vision set up includes radio and DVD/CD/MP3 player with monitor and a reversing camera . 7" screen on front, amplifiers. £1000


3. and 2. GPS navigation system includes software program and a map of Europe on a DVD. This and the audio vision set up would be £1500 and would be Chausson own make (Trigano group)


There is no radio installed in the new renault Chausson so we have to have one fitted anyway. The van has leads under drivers seat which are already prewired for the audio set up.

Confused as to what to get or not to get. Is it worth waiting for a show, or going elsewhere or is it best to have dealer help us fit our choice etc.
Confused and do not want to waste money?
I am very happy with maps but tv is essential in this country only. Always happy with roadpro 10" tv but not fit new van now. I am not very technical sorry.
All advise taken.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gosh Chris...these seem awfully expensive !

Flat screen TV (do you mean an LCD one ?) We bought a standard domestic one for £199. They are now cheaper than that. You can buy brackets that will attach to the MH for about £50. The stand is removable and there is a fitting for a bracket. We chose not to fit it on brackets as were not happy about stability on the move or exceesive vibration causing damage. We do have a very neat purpose-made padded bag which sits up in the luton ( about £25).

We don't have satellite and use an Antiference aerial which we attach to the bike rack. I understand it is better than the status aerials.

We have a radio/CD/MP3 player in the cab with speakers that work in the habitation area. We bought this for the other van and had Halfords fit it but have just re-fitted it ourselves into the new van. It now works off the leisure battery so we do not have ot worry about flattening the vehicule battery. There was a radio/CD player but we have lots of audiobooks on MP3. We use the laptop as a DVD player with the TV but you could get a small DVD player to fit in a cupboard for about £30. We don't have a reversing camera.

We have TomTomGo700 for navigation. It was a Christmas present but costs about £400 now. There is a new version coming out very soon. We love it to bits. Better than a pre-fitted one as it can be used in the car or taken off with you to use while you sight see round a city on foot or by bike. It comes pre-loaded with European maps.

My feeling is that shows and dealers are brilliant for things that are specific to MHs but expensive for standard items .

G


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly, you are right it is expensive. My dealer is not pushing anything so will definitely have status arial fitted ready for tv. We will find out how much their tvs are in a day or two.

Thinking to maybe hold on a bit with the audio set up as £1000 seems high even though it has reverse camera. At moment it has 4 reversing sensors on the back so this should be ok as we only had 2 on our current van. 



Anyone know if:-
any firms fit incar audio sets at the shows or are they simple to fit yourself?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Anyone know if:-
> any firms fit incar audio sets at the shows or are they simple to fit yourself?


Halfords will often sell them with free fitting included- this is how ours came. 
I believe Argos do them that way as well.

As to whether they are simple to fit yourself I guess that depends on how knowledgable you are about car electrics ! There was an article in Practical Motorhome showing how it was done but we've lent all ours to someone.

G


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi chrisgog

i have an Alpine DVD/CD/GPS. all of europe is on a DVD. that DVD is in a seperate player under the driver's seat.

beware of similar systems where you have to remove the GPS DVD to play a CD or DVD. repeated removing & inserting may lead to the disc being damaged as well as being inconvenient.

expensive system but the route recalculating is lightning fast :lol: 

mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Outdoor Bits stocks a range of GPS Equipment including the TomTom GO 300/500 and 700 systems and 2 different Alpine combined GPS/DVD etc systems 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/3


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

If you're only after TV reception in UK, then (motorised) satellite is very expensive as an option. (portable satellite is an option, but only adds value in UK in really out of the way places - like Arisaig during the world cup! - bit of a sore point there)

You say you will go for the status aerial. I assume by you saying the 'locker' model that this is a 530 (not the flying saucer omnidirectional type). The 530 is *very *good (from experience) and not to be confused with the omnidirectional one. I had one fitted for convenience on my current van (used an external on the ladder previously) and have found it excellent in use. (Several CC sites with TV hookups due to 'poor TV reception' have seen us get an excellent picture from the aerial).

You can pick up LCD televisions for very little money nowadays, brackets are reasonably readily available, and you could make up your own combination. You generally get what you pay for, however, and viewing angles and 12v sensitivity (if you want 12v) can be an issue. The highest rated 15" at the moment seems to be a Thomson, which is not cheap, but gets rave reviews and is specifically designed for (mains and) 12V use. See www.avtex.co.uk

Car radios can be easy to fit, especially if the base vehicle comes set up for it. Most have relatively standard interfaces, or the ability to pick up a wiring kit from Halfords that largely makes it a plug-in. However, speakers can be more of an issue on some vehicles (if not already wired and fitted), and an aerial more so (if not already there). I would always fit my own, but if not already set up, you may wish to get someone to fit for you. I would go for MP3 compatibility (especially if you can burn your own discs) since you can get lots of music on only a few discs (and it saves you carrying the originals).

Have always to date avoided Satnav, and certainly wouldn't pay big money for a dedicated unit for the motorhome - it takes all the fun out of getting lost!

I've finally given in and bought a TomTom Go700 which we can transfer at will between all three vehicles, and I do think this is quite good. They're down at just over £300 now, and I don't think the new model (pending) adds much I would want - so not a bad time to buy.

After all, though we use our 'van all year round, I don't normally plan to spend much time inside it watching the telly etc. (can do that at home).

Save some money on electronics, and spend it on a ferry to Scandinavia or somewhere, and get a holiday you'll remember forever, rather than watching someone else!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Great reply robin hood. Thanks for info. Our current van has status arial and that is why we are going for that again.Just went to your link for Avtex and realised they are in Cardiff (12 miles away) so will definately look into that.

Would much rather use the money to go to Scandanavia than have a talking map ! Thanks robinhood. Good link.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Be aware - I'm not sure that Avtex sell retail (they may - never had reason to treat Cardiff as a viable retail source). Worth an EMail before visiting.

They do supply a significant number of dealers on a wholesale basis however. (The products are sourced from various manufacturers). 

I'd used the reference as an easy link to the Thomson TV (which, as I say, is exceptionally well reviewed).

I actually fancy one of their 17" combined widescreen TV and DVD players, which I've seen in the flesh (but it won't fit the TV cupboard  ). Might get to Finland after all if I don't buy it!


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

What ever you decide to buy make sure that it is easily removed by yourselves and not thieves. Ours was removed by thieves doing thousands of pounds worth of damage. Perminatley fixed items may look good but thieves don't care about damaging things in the removal of your valuables as we found out.


Peter and Joan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

No problem Robinhood.

Thanks for the advice from everyone as we are coming to the conclusion that we will get our own set up between halfords, Argos and Uplands. Also a good review on tv bought from MMM spring newsletter looked good too and that Thomson tv looks good. 

aaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA A sigh of relief to have useful information 

will save money for that ferry yet. Will be looking at the shows too.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Wogga
are you saying to have easily removable or permanent fixed audio system.? Did the thieves head straight for your cd or was it sat/nav etc.they took?

Sorry to hear about your break in


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

We think that they broke in looking for a Sat Nav in the process they just ripped cupboards open ripped dash out plastic and wood are no deterrent for anybody. Now everything goes in a box I made and goes in and out of the Motor Home with us. When we leave Motor Home parked in secure storage. If you take it home the thieves can't . 


Peter and Joan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Finished research for our flat screen tv and have gone for your recommendation Robinhood, The Thomson 15". All reviews and write ups on this were really good so when our dealer said that was the tv they had (and it was the same price as all mail order firms) and they would fit it in. We have gone for that.

OK. Next item is the radio/CD/DVD/MP3?

We have studied Halfords, Argos and Uplands but cannot see one with DVD.
Looking for someone to recommend a good make. We have just seen one for offer in May issue Practical Motorhome page 184 for £189 from autosound.co.uk which is a bus /truck website. There is no make on it so assume its their own make. 

Main needs will be the DVD which we realise we can connect straight to the tv via the radio setup so once again we are looking for a recommendation from you knowledgeable people. There are 4 speakers already installed but do not know if there is an aerial now that it was mentioned earlier? (Hubby thinks he saw one in the van ready to be fixed)

Cant see anything in the mags about this accessory. Anyone own one?
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chris; only a thought and I have no technical knowledge but isn't this an expensive route to go ( ie integrated DVD, MP3 etc) There is also the problem that if anything goes wrong with one part you have a useless whole.

We have a cab radio which plays MP3 CDs and standard CDs ( and would not be without it) It is a JVC from Halfords -included free fitting at the time. There are speakers in the back and it is easy to use as it has a remote control unit. 

We also have a small DVD player which can sit in a cupboard and only cost £19. We did use the laptop for DVDs but this is easier. if the DVD player fails then it is not the end of the world. If you want to use the DVD etc on 12v then ignore all the above !

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/images/pdfs/Camos_Multimedia_products.pdf

Dave


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Grizzly,
I think its the fact that the fittings are there at the front of the cab ready to connect the radio direct to the tv in the fixed cabinet. We have a mini dvd player but no quality sound came through the tv from it. What I don't want to do is carry loads of equipment (you have got to see what is coming out of our old van now. Its crazy what we have) and would like to take advantage of this all in one set up. My husband wants a DVD player but I am really not bothered as it is not high on my priorities but as it is for both of us then why not?

Dave

Just followed your link and that camos do809 looks like what we require. I now have 2 on my list . Trying to find out a bit more on the offer in P MOTORHOME. www.autosound.co.uk
can't see it on their website though.


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi

Your cab will have the wires to connect a standared cd player or a cd dvd player, all vehicles come with din plugs but they do come from the vehicle battery, avtex do do dvd players but I am not sure if it plays mp3 etc, grade uk do the tv aerials the 530 is great for recieving freeview channels, the dome type is now old hat.

The pioneer x1r navigation unit plays dvd's comes with a seperate dvd changer and i pod connector and with full european mapping on one dvd, with a reversing camera you would pay about 1550 fitted, not bad for what it does.

hindsight is great, grade uk also do a tv dvd player called the sivic and cost is £399, this is a 12v / 240 v system with a samsung screen so the picture quality is very good, sorry if you have already bought a thompson they are good also, but don't have the square fitting on the back to fit to a standard tv mount.

is this of any help?

regards

nick


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Haven't seen the Thomson TV myself, but as you have checked, it comes well recommended. Hope it works out well. Certainly more expensive than some you can buy, but reputed to have much better viewing angles and to be safe working off 12v without an additional regulator.

(I can't justify one since my Panasonic TXG10 standard TV still works admirably  )

As far as the other questions are concerned, some points on choices.

As already recommended, I would certainly go for MP3/WMA CD capability on the vehicle radio. If you can burn your own CDs, this means you can take a huge collection of music away with you on just a small number of CDs, and you can have a good choice on the move without changing CD - whilst not risking your music collection by leaving it at home.

I have a DVD capable unit as well (Pioneer AVH-5700DVD - which came very cheap as a bundled option), which has a screen and takes a reversing camera input. Its yet to be fully wired up, 'cos the Rapido promise that all the required wires would be pre-installed didn't materialise. (it will play DVD on the built in-screen or on TV). It also has the ability to use the radio speakers, rather than TV, which should be better quality.

As an all-in-one unit it is pretty impressive, BUT, just be aware that it's current consumption isn't negligible, and it all comes from the vehicle battery. A couple of sessions playing everything all evening could severely test your battery. (Mine has a charge from hook-up, so entirely viable in those circumstances - but many 'vans don't!).

If you've got the wires pre-installed a single unit is neat, space-saving and convenient, but is also likely to be expensive, and may cause you battery problems. It's also all the eggs in one basket. If it fails, it won't be easy to repair.

As I got mine cheap, and I'm still chasing the wiring, and the battery isn't an issue, I like the all-in-one approach. Under different circumstances, I might have gone for a decent CD/MP3 player, and a separate 12v DVD player.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

What about using a converter, this would get around the dvd problem and save a good few pounds on having to buy a 12v tv (just a thought) :wink: .


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

There is a great deal of chat concerning TV, GPS, DVD & CD players. when adding up the cost there does appear to be a viable alternative.
Try using a laptop with Autoroute GPS and an Avermedia TV card, very few laptops are around that do not play DVDs and CD. :idea: 
They can operate on battery for between 1 to 2 hours or through a cheap converter. Also good for kids of all ages to play games, connect though WiFi, write notes etc..
Anyone got any negatives on this?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> .
> Try using a laptop with Autoroute GPS and an Avermedia TV card, very few laptops are around that do not play DVDs and CD. :idea:
> Anyone got any negatives on this?


We went this route initially,though with Haupaage TV software. The systems did as promised but:

Using Autoroute is fine in the evening to plan routes in advance BUT we did not carry a printer and could not find a safe and convenient way of fixing the computer in the cab. This meant we had to write notes of the route for next day - and could not navigate right to our destination -often the most critical bit of the journey. We've now got a TomTom

Using the laptop as a TV screen for DVDs and TV was fine for one person but, if two of us, we had to sit where we could both see the screen. Even on a state of the art laptop this means quite close together ! We bought an LCD TV.

We did find, after watching a DVD for some time, that the synchronisation between sound and picture was not as good as it should have been -trivial but annoying. The longer you used the laptop for DVD or TV the more momentary freezing occured. We now take a small home DVD player.

CDs/MP3s are played on the cab radio ( now connected to the leisure battery) with speakers in the back that can be switched through.

The laptop still comes for storing photos, writing diaries, hobby use etc.

W've found space to fix all these things so that they have their place and, while the all-in-one option seems attractive, don't think we would go that route.

( I remember the days when we did not even have a TV at home and navigation was done by maps. I feel faintly guilty having so many gadgets now !)

G


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

We have decided that we do not want sat nav /gps or a laptop. If I had a laptop in the van there would be a divorce I am sure as I am on this computer too long as it is. I am afraid my poor husband cannot even turn the computer on but reads your answers as a printout. A laptop would also be "something else" to carry and is not a priority as I need to get away from the computer on hols and trips sorry.

I have spoken to roadpro and autosound. co.uk and received more information. The offer with autosound is on for 2 months so we have time to look into that. Spoke to roadpro and I always ask the question "If you were picking yourself which would you go for?"

Answer:-

........if I had the system already set up in my van I would go for DVD all in one
......... also he spoke with reference to the blaupunkt model.

Obviously they want to sell but I was only enquiring to both firms and asking questions which they were most helpful in answering. Received e-mail from autosound immediately on more specifications for their model.

Both firms were most helpful so I am gaining knowledge every day.

there are 2 models with roadpro

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/images/pdfs/Camos_Multimedia_products.pdf

which Dave kindly linked me to and also the Blaupunkt 
http://www.roadpro.co.uk/productsItem.asp

If anyone wants info on the one in practical motorhome I will have to send it to you as an attachment if you pm me your email address as it is not on their web.
Our main concern is the running on engine battery if using dvd. We will reinstall our vanbitz battery master immediately and maybe vanbitz can advise us when we have our alarm fitted.
We are still thinking about going to Peterborough if the weather is kind as we don't fancy getting stuck in the mud again!!!!!!!!! Will really know by then wether we go cd/ radio or the 3 in 1.

Thanks everyone and hope your van gets wired up soon Robinhood.
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Well after ages researching we picked the Thomson tv only to be told that when it was fitted it couldn't slide back into tv locker so we went for the AvteX 104 which fits perfectly and is a lower wattage for freecampimg. Decision was made for us and it runs well.

The dvd/cd player has now gone out throughout the window as was previously said "too many eggs in one basket" . We are now going for a company like Halfords/argos/uplands who do free fitting. sTUDYING THEIR WEBSITES NOW.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can I be cheeky here and chip in with a question for Robin Hood (or anyone else having a status 530) I'm thinking of changing my omni-directional for a 530 
(a) Is there that much difference in reception quality
(b) in any case would a 530 be better to use with a freeview digibox rather than an omni. 
(c) When using the 530 do you just turn the handle until you get good reception oo you need to know which direction the transmitters are?

Sorry if the questions are basic and thanks in advance


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I may as well use up my remainnig 10 posts constructively :lol: 

The reception from my 530 has been excellent. Considerably better than my previous experience of omnidirectional units. To the extent that I have not (so far) had to use TV hook-ups on those CC sites that provide them because the reception is reputedly poor.

The 530 should be better at receiving digital signals than an omnidirectional, though there have been postings of an omnidirectional being better at digital than analogue. Much of this will depend on where you are, but I would bet on the 530 being a significantly better overall bet. I use a Freeview box on mine, when there is a predicted Freeview service.

To get best reception, you do need to point the 530 at the transmitter, and also adjust for horizontal and vertical polarity. The 'handle' actually does the latter, angling the aerial through 90 degrees, the aerial is pointed by turning the mast (all from inside). You can usually get a good idea of direction and polarity by looking at the aerials on the buildings nearby.

A much cheaper option of course is to buy a free-standing aerial and mast, and potentially use a Status 12v booster to get optimum signal. You can then set up manually (both direction and polarity) from outside, and your results will be just as good (but less convenient and you need somewhere to store everything).


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks RH-very constructive (what about the Mods giving extra Posts for supplying useful advice :wink: :wink: )
I think I'l soend Birthday Cash by having the aerial on the roof rather than going for a free stander to overcome the disadvantages you mention.
Thanks again


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Where did you get the DVD for £19 Grizzly? I have been looking around for a small unit to go on a shelf, but the small ones seem to be expensive, I can get a full size one for £15 but they are too large for a shelf or cupboard.

I am very happy with my 10.4" digital/analogue TV from Maplin, at £199.99 it is a gift, I have had a 10" CRT for some years now, so this one should be OK as it will not be in the way even when fitted to the wall.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Tescos and ASDA are currently selling a very nice compact DVD player for £17-19!!!!!


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

We bought a small DVD player from www.in21now.co.uk it works on 240v and 12 volt. It also will play DVD's bought in USA which will not play on our home player.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

for music, just seen a CD radio at Maplins which has a slot for an SD memory card. Sure there are others available too. 

I like the idea of not needing to cart around any bulky CD's - could get quite a few MP3's on a couple of SD cards - £15.99 for 1GB from 7dayshop.com (ideal for me as my personal MP3 player takes SD cards too!)


----------

